# Q: best 9mm front pocket carry gun ?



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

ok 
I didn't ask the question on my last poll very well.....did I 
then there is a poll on second time fav 9mm...

so with the single stack 9mm and others coming out , 
in addition to other good 9mm's, 
what do readers carry in 9mm in their front pockets
(i don't want a shoulder holster or belt holster or an ankle holster)


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I carry a Kel-Tec 3AT now and if I was going to carry a 9mm I would look at a Kel-Tec.


----------



## firemediceric (Oct 26, 2007)

Isn't Kel-Tecs little 9 the P11? Just a little bigger than the little .380.

Too bad they couldn't get the .40 quite right on that P11 frame. Although the quality wouldn't be near what the Kahr is, it would at least be another option for me.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I've played with lots of them, and I stll have to lean towards the Kahr.

9mm... the PM9

But for an extra 0.05 inches... I'm waiting for the PM45

6-shot 45ACP in a legit pocket gun, 1.01" thick I think.

JBW


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

The P11 is considerably bigger than the P3AT. I have both.The P3AT is about 7 ounces unloaded and the P11 is about 15 ounces and holds 10 rounds. Neither are range guns, but both of mine are 100% reliable.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I carry a Kel-Tec 3AT now and if I was going to carry a 9mm I would look at a Kel-Tec.


Ditto.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I agree with Jeff. If I wanted a front pocket 9mm, the Kahr PM9 is the only gun I'd even bother to consider at this time.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Yep, for pocket carry, it'd be the PM9 for me as well.

And for clarification, the smallest Keltec 9 is the PF9.


----------



## SemoShooter (Jul 5, 2007)

My wife has a Keltec PF9 and I have a PM9. I have shot both. The Kahr shoots better and (mine) functions more reliably.


----------



## sfmittels (May 3, 2007)

I've had atrocious performance out of my Kel-Tec P-3AT, so I've been soured permanently against Kel-Tec. If you search the forums, you'll find a lot of others have been, also. But there also have been people with great experience with K-T.

My Kahr PM-9, on the other hand, is a gem. Mine perhaps is not typical, because I had it worked over by Cylinder & Slide gunsmiths. It's been 100% reliable since the first shot. It's very easy to carry in a front pocket, albeit in a pocket holster for a small additional margin of safety. 

Another candidate could be the Rohrbaugh, but I have no personal experience with it one way or the other.


----------

